# no power to the Carb solenoid



## jazaddict (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi smart people,
Cub cadet sv730
I managed to trace my "won't run" problem to the little nut thingy with a wire comin out of it on the bottom of the Carb...I'm assuming "solenoid' is the term. It does pull the pin when I checked it while cleaning the Carb,and so I shorted it direct to the positive terminal and 'Viola, tractor ran.

So....how do I check the ignition switch? I pulled it, if I new where I was supposed to have continuity with the key in the "on" position I could check it. I donteven know it that's what to check next :dazed:

Here's a clue....the momentary part of the ignition wouldn't initiate the starter last year when I adopted this little pig,so I shorted thru a switch direct to the starter.....I'd put the key in the "on" positionflip my switch to start; works great....but that makes me very suspicious of the ignition switch.

Thoughts?


----------



## jazaddict (Aug 5, 2013)

So I googled and found a pic of the switch with description.
So I put a continuity lead on and have zero continuity.
I assume that I should see continuity between positive and Carb solenoid lead with the key on?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Had a problem sim to yours a few months back. There is a detailed thread on what I found and did. Maybe it will help.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f284/anyone-know-wiring-harness-26785/


----------



## jazaddict (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey thanks.
Quite a mess to be sure.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

jazaddict said:


> So I googled and found a pic of the switch with description.
> So I put a continuity lead on and have zero continuity.
> I assume that I should see continuity between positive and Carb solenoid lead with the key on?


 I'm thinking you should see 12 V from Carb solenoid lead to ground with the switch on.


----------



## jazaddict (Aug 5, 2013)

*Is the solenoid any more than a cut-off?*

That's what I think too.... 
So i bought a new ignition switch :no change. 

When I lost voltage to the starter, I shorted to it thru a toggle switch. Boom, done. 
Now this 
I'm thinkin. about shorting to the solenoid thru ANOTHER toggle switch. (as I mentioned, when I did that the damn thing fired right up) 

So the question is :does that solenoid have any other purpose than a fuel cut-off? I don't see how it could ever be disengaged (and so blocking the the fuel feed) during operation...?.. If not, I'm gonna do it. 

I just wanna cut my own damn grass with this old pig for another season.... :argh:


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Neighbor had the same exact problem. We sorted it out and finally came to your conclusion. However, instead of wiring to a new source, we simply took it clear out of the carb. It ran fine and he had never looked back. I think you are on the right track......


----------



## jazaddict (Aug 5, 2013)

Done. http://pix.bobminer.net/tractor.3gp
Shorted solenoid/pos-battery to a toggle. 

Key on. 
Toggle on. 
(previous toggle starter) 
.... VROOOM.... 

Thx all.


----------

